# Well. It is finished!!



## mefirstplease (Nov 20, 2013)

Finially finished my Catherines Wheel crocheted blanket! It is a real "Yarn Eater" but I like the way it turned out.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely work. I did a cot size one for a friend's granddaughter. Enjoyable when you get into the flow.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Magnificent!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I really love this. I like how you say it's a yarn eater. Motivates me to use up some of my yarn. Well done. Was your colour choice random, or did you have a plan? Just curious.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It is stunning!!!!


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

WOW. Beautiful and I just love the colors.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow! I bet it IS a yarn eater, but oh, the stunning result! Beautiful.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Love that!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

What a lovely keepsake.


----------



## JoyLouCraig (May 12, 2011)

Wow that is beautiful thank you for posting the pic. and pat yourself on the back for a job well done.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

that's a beauty!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## trek09 (Nov 28, 2013)

So lovely, thanks for sharing. I have never seen this pattern before, it's beautiful!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

wonderful..how hard is the pattern and can you share the site?
Blessings


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Stunning! Colors are beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

It looks like a seascape. How refreshing and different. Beautiful.


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Your crocheting is beautiful! Gorgeous


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

That is one beautiful afghan! Love the colors......Great job!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Sheryl's (Feb 16, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

What a lovely blanket. I love the colors. Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## Edwardian (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, great colors and nicely done.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

That's really pretty! You did a great job.... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mefirstplease (Nov 20, 2013)

ulrika, I did have a plan. I also belong to another group called The Crochet Crowd, and it is run by 3 people, Mikey, Diva Dan and Cathy. Diva Dan has a link on there with many different color combinations all with different names. I picked one of those and went with it. I was trying to do something that would go with the picture over the bed. :wink:


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Windmill Knitter said:


> Wow! I bet it IS a yarn eater, but oh, the stunning result! Beautiful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful! Lots of work went into that lovely blanket.


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Absolutely stunning!! Well done.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I am so jealous, I have this on my want to make some day list. It is truly beautiful.


----------



## trek09 (Nov 28, 2013)

Here are links to three different styles of Catherine Wheel stich afghan patterns. Again, thanks for posting your beautiful work. I learn so much from all of you!

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/catherine%E2%80%99s-wheel-throw

http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/crochet/catherine-wheel-blanket

http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Crochet-Afghan-Patterns/Vibrant-Catherine-Wheel-Afghan


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

great colours and well done.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

It may have been a yarn eater, but what a beautiful thing that is! I really admire your ability to stick with it. The colors are perfect and the work is too. Great job.
Bless your heart, I bet you had just gotten tired of working on it when you realized you were finished! Lovely.


----------



## mefirstplease (Nov 20, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

mefirstplease said:


> Finially finished my Catherines Wheel crocheted blanket! It is a real "Yarn Eater" but I like the way it turned out.


That is stunning! I am going to do one and hope its as nice as yours.


----------



## mefirstplease (Nov 20, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

amberdragon said:


> wonderful..how hard is the pattern and can you share the site?
> Blessings


I taught a workshop of this on KP last year. Check out the knitting and crochet workshop section of the forum and you will find step by step directions, pictures and videos. It is called the Bavarian crochet stitch in the workshop section


----------



## dianeellis (Jun 25, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## mefirstplease (Nov 20, 2013)

This is the pattern and the video I used. I am a member of this group as well. They have lots of free crochet patterns and videos and challenges for great prizes.





The group is The Crochet Crowd on Facebook.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is really beautiful!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Very dimensional! Wonderfully done!! Good job.


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, that is stunning. It looks so warm and cosy. :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Utterly magnificent,brilliant work and cololours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

A beautiful piece of work. You say it it a yarn eater, is it also a time consumer?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

wow! that really is amazing!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Fabulous


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

WOW!! What a masterpiece!! Love the colors.


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

very nice, love the colors


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Really beautiful!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Your afghan is beautiful. Great work.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I like it, too!!! Very beautiful!!!


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

Beautiful work! I cannot crochet and love looking at others work.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

That is truly beautiful work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Gorgeous! Another pattern to add to my wish list.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Gorgeous colors


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow! It's stunning!! Great job :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful. An heirloom!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Beautiful work. All I can crochet are chain stitch and birds nests so I do admire all the wonderful crocheted shawls and blankets that are shown. This is a particularly gorgeous pattern. Almost 3D. I love it.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

It's a "Wow" blanket for sure. Congratulation.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow that is stunning, you should be very proud of your work.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Sheila, it's really lovely!! Beautiful colors and texture!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

I've never seen that pattern before, it's gorgeous. I love your color choices.Beautiful work.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you! Beautiful work! Have just downloaded the pattern to have a try for one of my many 'next' projects!


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## procrastin8or (Jul 1, 2011)

I have never seen anything like this. It's beautiful!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Your blanket makes me want to become a better crocheter. It's so pretty!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow! That is just so interesting!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful afghan. I love this stitch, I only do a little crochet and have not yet been able to get this one down, maybe some day.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Great colours and really magnificent workmanship!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

I really like the way it turned out, too.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow! That is beautiful. Good for you.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

It is gorgeous! jp


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

So lovely. I bet it stays in the family for ever.


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

One of the prettiest crochet projects I have seen! :?


----------



## mefirstplease (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

It is so beautiful, it has to be worth the yarn eating. I just love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

Mesmerizing!&#9786;


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

mefirstplease said:


> ... (snipped) ... I was trying to do something that would go with the picture over the bed.


Your work is exquisite and the fact that you made this blanket to coordinate with existing wall art will make it even more special!

Has anyone run across a pattern that makes a rectangular version?


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

mefirstplease said:


> Finially finished my Catherines Wheel crocheted blanket! It is a real "Yarn Eater" but I like the way it turned out.


SPECTACULAR. Excellent work and beautiful color play.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

JoyLouCraig said:


> Wow that is beautiful thank you for posting the pic. and pat yourself on the back for a job well done.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It's truly beautiful...worth the time that you invested in it..


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

That is soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Faith2 one (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome work! Just beautiful. Love the color choices


----------



## Ideas4All (Feb 13, 2014)

OOOhhhhh, its a work of art......love it.


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh wow, that is gorgeous. Well done.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Wonderful!!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, that's really different. I love your colour choices.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful!!
I haven't tried that one, Yet.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

This is another pattern I have been wanting to try. Absolutely beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing, how much yarn did that take?


----------



## Deb's Keepn Bzy (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow! It's beautiful and what a lot of work went into it. You have done a fantastic job and have every right to be proud of your efforts.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Awesome job!


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

That is a great piece of art.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

It is really nice!


----------



## sgrgrunt (Aug 6, 2012)

It is beautiful, you do beautiful work. I wish I new how to crochet.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice, Love it.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

DHobbit said:


> that's a beauty!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree plus a lot of work, I am sure.


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm not the original poster but found a link to the pattern and it's free:

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/catherine%E2%80%99s-wheel-throw

Beautiful work mefirstplease and thanks for sharing.

Enjoy your day and happy knitting...Judy


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

beautiful,never seen this before.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

That is gorgeous! Is that also known as Bavarian?


----------



## mefirstplease (Nov 20, 2013)

This is the link to the pattern I used.
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/catherine%E2%80%99s-wheel-throw


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Lynx said:


> I taught a workshop of this on KP last year. Check out the knitting and crochet workshop section of the forum and you will find step by step directions, pictures and videos. It is called the Bavarian crochet stitch in the workshop section


Ah! Knew i had seen that word (Bavarian) somewhere!


----------



## 1crisp1 (Apr 1, 2012)

That is really beautiful


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Truly beautiful! Great work also! thanks for sharing the photos!!


----------



## mkinion64 (Mar 7, 2014)

Beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

very striking


----------



## mefirstplease (Nov 20, 2013)

This is the pattern I used http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/catherine%E2%80%99s-wheel-throw
It IS the Catherine Wheel, but a different version. Some call it Bavarian.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Love the pattern and color choices, well done!


----------



## Jenise D (Feb 22, 2013)

that is beautiful! love the colors!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Well. It is finished... well!!!!

hahahahaha I'm so bad. It is beautiful!


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

I like it, too! In fact, I think it is fabulous. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Very, very nice.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Simply stunning! I can crochet a little bit and I like to crochet, but you rock my world with your afghan. Be proud of it because it's a beauty! :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

It is just beautiful Love all the colors Great job


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Stunning, your choice of colours is fantastic!!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

looks pretty nice.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

gorgeous, makes me wish I could crochet.


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmme!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

That is beautiful


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous !!!!!


----------



## Coppercountry (Aug 13, 2013)

Your blanket is beautiful. I have to admit that I'm not a fan of most crochet items but this is surely a winner.


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Lovely color combo and work.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Every time I see this pattern I love it more and will eventually make a blanket using the pattern as well&#128522;. Your blanket is beautiful! Hope when I get around to making one, it turns out as nice. Great job!


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautifull :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautifully Done :thumbup:


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Gorgeous! You are indeed talented.


----------



## Emma544 (Jul 22, 2013)

Beautiful work. Love the colors


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

That is lovely!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

My, it's beautiful!!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very beautiful....


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Simply beautiful.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

Wow, it's amazing!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

beautiful !!! :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Your work is exquisite and the fact that you made this blanket to coordinate with existing wall art will make it even more special!
> 
> Has anyone run across a pattern that makes a rectangular version?


I made one - just didn't make the center square, added some more wheels before turning the corner. Be careful though, Mine ended up being too long for the width.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I made one - just didn't make the center square, added some more wheels before turning the corner. Be careful though, Mine ended up being too long for the width.


Aha, thank you chickkie, exactly what I was looking for.

Your blanket is equally lovely and the width vs length: doesn't look "off" to me. I guess it's a matter of personal preference. I usually like my blankets 10 to 12 inches longer than the width.

When I start mine, I'll have to use yours as an example for how to do the center strip. I've never done this before so I don't completely understand right now.

Did you work this out yourself or follow instructions from somewhere?

Thank you for posting your beautiful project!


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

Beautiful blanket..


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Aha, thank you chickkie, exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> Your blanket is equally lovely and the width vs length: doesn't look "off" to me. I guess it's a matter of personal preference. I usually like my blankets 10 to 12 inches longer than the width.
> 
> ...


I had already done a square one and I really don't like square blankets so I just put more wheels in - didn't work anything out - just made the first row and kept going. It sure does use a lot of yarn, but I have plans to make another one this summer.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

It's beautiful and I can see there was lots of work ..... congratulations.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

I like the way it turned out too


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I had already done a square one and I really don't like square blankets so I just put more wheels in - didn't work anything out - just made the first row and kept going. It sure does use a lot of yarn, but I have plans to make another one this summer.


Again, many thanks. I don't care for square blankets either except maybe for babies. I helped my mom make a giant square granny, which is what she thought she wanted, but she found the width pretty bulky and didn't use it very often. I'm tall as are most of my friends. To make a blanket or afghan long enough for cozy covering, the width is too much in a square blanket. Also uses an unnecessary amount of yarn for an unwanted width.


----------



## V.Carol (Dec 2, 2013)

That is gorgeous and so unique. Great work


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

That is truly gorgeous!


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow! It looks fabulous!


----------



## mefirstplease (Nov 20, 2013)

I would have rather done one like this, but couldn't figure out how to make it retangular. Beautiful!!! And I love the colors that you choose. Maybe you can tell me how to do one like that??? ;-)


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

mefirstplease said:


> I would have rather done one like this, but couldn't figure out how to make it retangular. Beautiful!!! And I love the colors that you choose. Maybe you can tell me how to do one like that??? ;-)


Just do the first row with more wheels between the corners. The same as you do the rows after the center in the square one.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I made one - just didn't make the center square, added some more wheels before turning the corner. Be careful though, Mine ended up being too long for the width.


chickkie.... that is really beautiful-must have taken a long time to do ! :thumbup:


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

Fantastic


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

That's so pretty it almost makes me want to crochet something again.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Debbie 123 (Oct 4, 2013)

It is absolutely beautiful. You did a great job.


----------



## mefirstplease (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

WOW It is beautiful.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mefirstplease (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Love the colors you used in the Catherine's Wheel crocheted blanket. It's very calming amidst the textured pattern that seems to have movement. I see where you have it on your bed top. You must not own cats


----------



## mefirstplease (Nov 20, 2013)

MrsB said:


> Love the colors you used in the Catherine's Wheel crocheted blanket. It's very calming amidst the textured pattern that seems to have movement. I see where you have it on your bed top. You must not own cats


Actually I do have a cat! This is my Bella!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

That is a beauty. Looks like it was well worth the time and amount of yarn to complete. Someone will be very lucky to receive this.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

That is just fantastic. Always wanted to make one.


----------



## mefirstplease (Nov 20, 2013)

Kathleenangel said:


> That is a beauty. Looks like it was well worth the time and amount of yarn to complete. Someone will be very lucky to receive this.


Yes! This time it was for ME! :lol:


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

So Lovely. Beautiful colors.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

its very pretty & so different from anything i have seen!


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Another good thing is seeing so many faces and avatars ! This is the greatest group ! Happy New Year and holding on trying to wait for the start of Downton .........


----------

